# [solved] cups issues... (authentication required?)  HELP!

## voltaic

i am having a problem that recently came up kind of out of the blue.

after working fine for 8 months or so i started getting the following message in my log files after the print job had been sent:

these are the last relevant lines in the log:

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] Copying page 61...

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] pagew = 570.0, pagel = 817.0

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] PageLeft = 12.5, PageRight = 582.5

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] PageTop = 829.5, PageBottom = 12.5

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] Copying page 62...

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] pagew = 570.0, pagel = 817.0

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] PageLeft = 12.5, PageRight = 582.5

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] PageTop = 829.5, PageBottom = 12.5

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:37 -0600] [Job 289] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:38 -0600] [Job 289] Wrote 62 pages...

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:38 -0600] PID 7576 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:39 -0600] PID 7577 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertosamsungspl) exited with no errors.

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:39 -0600] [Job 289] File 0 is complete.

I [19/Jan/2007:08:36:39 -0600] [Job 289] Backend returned status 2 (authentication required)

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:39 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2007:08:36:39 -0600] Discarding unused job-stopped event...

D [19/Jan/2007:08:41:01 -0600] Closing client 7 after 300 seconds of inactivity...

D [19/Jan/2007:08:41:01 -0600] cupsdCloseClient: 7

it's the authentication required line that is the only thing i would know to go from, but googling and searching the forums didn't turn up anything, so i would appreciate any help you could give.

thanks!

-Sam Anderson

----------

## albright

Have you recently upgraded cups? If so, did you erase all

the old config files and let the new cups produce new ones?

There have been such troubles reported here.

----------

## voltaic

no.  that's what was so strange about it.  one day it worked and one day it didn't.  i'm sure that i changed something between the time it worked and the time it didn't but i haven't a clue what it would have been.

-sam

----------

## albright

although it is somewhat defeatist, you could try unmerging

cups, remove all cups config files and then emerge cups

again ...

----------

## voltaic

OK, in a move of desperation, i re-emerged cups and its dependencies, and now am getting new errors.  i am still getting what appears to be some kind of authentication errors, even when printing as root.  adittionally, i am getting some errors about communication with the printer in dmesg.  dmesg shows ohci_hcd module returning an error -110.  i have googled this and not been able to find any info on it, so if anyone can help, i thank you.

dmesg:

```

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 2-4: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 2-4: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev2.4_ep81

 usbdev2.4_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.4_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.4_ep81

usbhid 2-4:1.0: resume status 0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a8940 path 4 ep1in 5f160000 cc 5 --> status -110

usbhid 2-4:1.0: retrying intr urb

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a8940 path 4 ep1in 5f160000 cc 5 --> status -110

usbhid 2-4:1.0: resetting device

usbhid 2-4:1.0: suspend

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a88c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -110 received

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a88c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -110 received

usb 2-4: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f22de5c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a88c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -110 received

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f22de5c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f22de5c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a88c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -110 received

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a88c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -110 received

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a88c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -110 received

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a88c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -110 received

usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f22de5c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f22de5c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f22de5c0 path 4 ep0in 5ec20000 cc 5 --> status -110

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 2-4: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 10 chg 0000 evt 0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100303 PRSC LSDA PPS PES CCS

usb 2-4: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev2.4_ep81

 usbdev2.4_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.4_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.4_ep81

usbhid 2-4:1.0: resume status 0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a8940 path 4 ep1in 5f160000 cc 5 --> status -110

usbhid 2-4:1.0: retrying intr urb

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a8940 path 4 ep1in 5e160000 cc 5 --> status -110

usbhid 2-4:1.0: retrying intr urb

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a8940 path 4 ep1in 5e160000 cc 5 --> status -110

usbhid 2-4:1.0: retrying intr urb

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a8940 path 4 ep1in 5e160000 cc 5 --> status -110

usbhid 2-4:1.0: retrying intr urb

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a8940 path 4 ep1in 5e160000 cc 5 --> status -110

usbhid 2-4:1.0: retrying intr urb

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: urb f57a8940 path 4 ep1in 5e160000 cc 5 --> status -110

usbhid 2-4:1.0: retrying intr urb

```

i get the following for each print job i do.

cups error log:

```

D [05/Feb/2007:07:40:00 -0600] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

E [05/Feb/2007:07:40:00 -0600] cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!

D [05/Feb/2007:07:40:00 -0600] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/Samsung_ML-2010_USB_1

D [05/Feb/2007:07:40:00 -0600] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

```

anyway, sorry for such a long post, but i don't know enough about what dmesg is saying here to even be able to trim it down for fear of omitting something important.

----------

## wynn

I take it you are running 1.2.6? It appears that the problem is related to an AuthType setting or, perhaps, DefaultAuthType.

Is the Samsung connected to the machine you are sending the print jobs from or is the printer connected to a different machine?

Assuming, for the moment, that the printer is connected to localhost: AuthType (in cupsd.conf) says *Quote:*   

> When using Basic, Digest, or BasicDigest authentication, clients connecting through the localhost interface can also authenticate using certificates.

 which makes it look as though there is something unusual in a CUPS config file.

In the default cupsd.conf here, "AuthType Basic" appears in the "<Location /admin/conf>", and "<Limit Set-Printer-Attributes ... CUPS-Set-Default>" so printing should not need authentication.

Note however, CUPS configuration files can be kept in ~/.cups as well as /etc/cups.

As albright suggests, it might lead to a quicker resolution to unmerge CUPS, save the /etc/cups directory (and ~/.cups, if any) under new names and then emerge CUPS again. This time just copy cupsd.conf.default to cupsd.conf and add the Samsung again.

----------

## voltaic

ok, well, i solved it.  not sure which packaged did it, but i did a emerge world -DuNva.

apparently i had some package that was out of date that was causing cups to not print...

dunno.

----------

